# Top 10 Bands EVER



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 11, 2008)

1- Cold
2- Psychopathic Record (XP)
3-Moonspell
4-KMFDM
5-Staind
6-Mower
7-Flyleaf
8-Kottonmouth Kings/Kingspade
9-American Head charge
10-Orgy

Not exactly listed favorite to least...but you get the idea.


----------



## Aden (Mar 11, 2008)

This had better be up for debate.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 11, 2008)

Are we listing our favorite bands or the ones that we think should be canidates for the best band ever?


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 11, 2008)

you fave bands, it all up to you, whatever you want to put, I'm just curious to see what everyone likes.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 11, 2008)

In no specific order:

-Super Furry Animals
-Yoko Kanno
-RÃ¶yksopp
-Renard V
-Miles Davis
-a-ha
-Kraftwerk
-Biosphere
-Brian Eno
-Neko Case


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, this is gonna be a hard one.

1. Type O Negative
2. Flaw
3. Lacuna Coil
4. Fear Factory
5. Atreyu
6. Staind
7. ....
umm...
7. Demon Hunter (older stuff)
8. Rammstein
9. Nirvana
10. Within Temptation


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 12, 2008)

Its changes quite frequently but.

ISIS
Opeth
Mike patton in all his glorious forms
agalloch
mastodon
neurosis
porcupine tree
godspeed you black emperor
between the buried and me
rush


----------



## Rebel-lion (Mar 12, 2008)

In no real order

Kyuss 
Monster Magnet
Clutch 
Spiritual Beggars  
Corrosion of Conformity 
Led Zeppelin 
Black Sabbath 
Pantera 
Sepultura (old)
Metallica


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 13, 2008)

hey rebel lion thats quite a stoner/doom heavy list there. I approve.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Mar 13, 2008)

my thoughts exactly


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 15, 2008)

Meh, I guess I can make another list of bull shit:

Candlemass
Confessor
Motley Crue
Pentagram
Megadeth
Alice in Chains
80s Metallica.

And so forth.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 15, 2008)

I have quite a taste for progressive rock. In order:

Daft Punk (<3)
Led Zeppelin
The Chemical Brothers 
The Beatles
AC/DC
King Crimson
Yes
Talking Heads
Metallica (The old stuff, the new stuff is absolute garbage)
Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 15, 2008)

I have quite a taste for progressive rock. In order:

Daft Punk (<3)
Led Zeppelin
The Chemical Brothers 
The Beatles
AC/DC
King Crimson
Yes
Talking Heads
Metallica (The old stuff, the new stuff is absolute garbage)
Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## Foggy (Mar 17, 2008)

Led Zeppelin 
The Doors
Sublime
Strung out
Turbo negro
Agent Orange
3 inches of blood
Linkin Park
Rise against
Black Sabbath

there are wayyyyyyy too many honorable mentions i could throw in, i just wanted to incluse some bands I like that are a bit less known.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Mar 17, 2008)

1. HEART
2. Bonnie Tyler
3 ?
4. Rhapsody/Luca Turilli
5. ?
6. Moist
7. At the Gates/Dark Tranquillity
8. Unexpect
9. ?
10. Vanilla Ice


----------



## Jelly (Mar 17, 2008)

...

The Mothers of Invention
King Crimson
Bauhaus
James Chance and the Contortions
The Residents
Roxy Music
Faust
Funkadelic
Patsy Cline (not a band, whatever, I could only hold off so long)
New Lost City Ramblers

...these really aren't my top ten favorite bands at the moment, but overall they've had some effect on me or created some kind of wave of influence out to some of my favorite musicians. Top ten lists suck. D:


----------



## Deadsyde (Mar 17, 2008)

1.  The Misfits
2.  In Flames
3.  The Doors
4.  Anthrax
5.  Skid Row
6.  Alkaline Trio 
7.  Pink Floyd
8.  Horrorpops
9.  Dark Tranquility
10.  Nine Inch Nails


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 17, 2008)

I agree, top X lists do suck, but fuck it. If Rolling Stones can do it, so can I. 
Heres Shiftyfox's top 10 most influential bands that created the best albums of all time while producing the greatest guitarists of all time...ever...by Shiftyfox. 
1.  Raffi
2.  Ween
3.  King Crimson
4.  Primus
5.  Sly and the Family Stone
6.  Parlifunkawhatever
7.  STS9
8.  Rush
9.  YMSB
10.  Victor Wooten


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Mar 17, 2008)

1. Mae
2. Blink 182 *Tear*
3. HIM
4. The All-American Rejects (These two sort of tie)
5. Angels & Airwaves (These two sort of tie)
6. Linkin Park
7. LostProphets
8. Maroon 5
9. Feiled *Frowns* They don't deserve a tear, one album of goodness. Next one sucked then they broke up. Started getting tired of them though.
10. Avenged Sevenfold

Honorable Mentions: Rise Against, Paramore, Madina Lake, Bowling For Soup, Panic! At The Disco, Hellogoodbye, Fall Out Boy.

I guess I'm mostly mainstream but often find some bands that are elsewhere.


----------



## Aden (Mar 17, 2008)

Finally got around to ranking my library. And screw your restrictions, _The Man_, I'm doing 20.

1 (Tie): Ayreon
1 (Tie): Dream Theater
2 (Tie): Between the Buried and Me
2 (Tie): Nightwish
3: Meshuggah
4: Cynic
5 (Tie): Opeth
5 (Tie): SikTh
6: The Dillinger Escape Plan
7: Symphony X
8: Tool
9: Protest the Hero
10: Apocalyptica

MOAR:
11: Dimmu Borgir
12: The Human Abstract
13 (Tie): In Flames
13 (Tie): Dark Tranquillity
14: Kamelot
15: Children of Bodom
16: Mastodon
17: Sonata Arctica
18 (Tie): Soilwork
18 (Tie): Pyramaze
19: Age of Silence
20: Evanescence

Honorable mentions go to Chimaira, Nile, Kalmah, Ensiferum, Arcturus, Rhapsody of Fire, Epica, and Bullet for My Valentine


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 17, 2008)

shiftyfox said:
			
		

> ....2.  Ween...



LOL, after seeing this I was expecting Primus farther down the list.

Big Jilm!


----------



## shiftyfox (Mar 17, 2008)

Thats super funny that you say that because they were on there originally but it looks like ol' 50cent took their place... sorry Les, my list only needs one funny voice in it.

Maybe I should take Raffi, fiddy, and the monkees off, people might think im serious....well maybe not Raffi, he earned that spot.


----------



## Arbiter (Mar 18, 2008)

1. Rush
2. Daft Punk
3. Linkin Park
4. The Beastie Boys
5. Disturbed
6. Pink Floyd
7. Slipknot
8. A Flock of Seagulls
9. MAXIUM THE HORMONE
10.Rage Aganist the Machine 

Honorable Mentions: Bowling for Soup, AFI, Fall Out Boy, Nine inch nails, The New Pornographs
1. Rush
2. Daft Punk
3. Linkin Park
4. The Beastie Boys
5. Disturbed
6. Pink Floyd
7. Slipknot
8. A Flock of Seagulls
9. MAXIUM THE HORMONE
10.Rage Aganist the Machine 

Honorable Mentions: Bowling for Soup, AFI, Fall Out Boy, Nine inch nails, The New Pornographs


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 5, 2008)

(in no particular order 'coz there 'aint one)

-Pink floyd
-rem
-asian dub foundation
-gogol bordello (don't ask why)
-the prodigy 
-nirvana
-dandy warhols
-linkin park (don't laugh)
-gnarls barkley probably counts as a band
-led zepplin

Am I or others allowed to list single artists as well?


----------



## Kajudo (Apr 5, 2008)

- beatles
- daft punk
-  I don't know, most of the bands I like are unknown Spanish bands


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's a list of my Top 10 Bands:

1. The Rolling Stones
2. Puddle of Mudd
3. Megadeth
4. The Police
5. Twisted Sister
6. Hatebreed
7. Aerosmith
8. Red Hot Chili Peppers
9. Foreigner
10. The Beatles


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Finally got around to ranking my library. And screw your restrictions, _The Man_, I'm doing 20.
> 
> 1 (Tie): Ayreon
> 1 (Tie): Dream Theater
> ...



Whoops, I forgot Agalloch.  Stick that in somewhere under The Human Abstract.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 6, 2008)

1. The Beatles
2. Led Zeppelin
3. The Rolling Stones
4. The Moody Blues
5. Deep Purple
6. Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention
7. Lynyrd Skynyrd
8. Iggy and the Stooges
9. Pink Floyd
10. Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 6, 2008)

1. The Beatles
2. Pink Floyd
3. Crowded House
4. Icehouse
5. Blur
6. Electric Light Orchestra
7. The Eagles
8. The Shadows
9. Supertramp
10. The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Devolger555 (Apr 6, 2008)

1.Black Sabbath
2.Rhapsody of Fire and other Luca Turilli Projects
3.Domine
4.Elvenking
5.Cradle of Filth
6.Blutengel
7.Every Band with Elisa C. Martin
8.Blind Guardian
9.Queen
10.L. Ame Immortelle


----------



## ShaneO))) (Apr 8, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No offense man, but how can you like such good music i.e. = Agalloch, Btbam, mastodon, Opeth, Dep and dream theater(well to a point) to shit like Evenescence, Nightwish and Bullet for my valinite? Not trying to be dick, but other than those prementioned bands. Your list is for the most part full of win.


----------



## Aden (Apr 8, 2008)

ShaneO))) said:
			
		

> No offense man, but how can you like such good music i.e. = Agalloch, Btbam, mastodon, Opeth, Dep and dream theater(well to a point) to shit like Evenescence,



Nice piano, singing talent (and fun as hell to sing to).



> Nightwish



EPIC. Give Poet and the Pendulum a listen. Wonderful composing, guitarist is one of the most tasteful non-wanking leads out there, and, again, singing talent (and fun to sing to).



> and Bullet for my valinite [sp]?



I liked their first album. Fun stuff to play on the guitar, but the vocals are a bit too emo-ish for me, hence only honorable mention. Still some good music in there.



> Not trying to be dick, but other than those prementioned bands. Your list is for the most part full of win.



No offense taken.   To each his own, eh?


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 8, 2008)

1. NIGHTWISH!! 
2. Metallica
3. Hammerfall
4. Marilyn Manson
5. Aerosmith
6. HIM
7. Disturbed
8. BWO
9. Breaking Benjamin
10. Within Temptation

Nightwish have been my favorite band since I first heard them and probably always will


----------



## Winter (Apr 8, 2008)

In no real order:

Therion
Haggard
Hollenthon
Cradle of Filth
Dol Ammad
Ancient
Dimmu Borgir
Mercyful Fate
Asgaard
Candlemass


----------



## SoulEmber (Apr 13, 2008)

One of those no particular order type of lists coming right up! (Note: My lists are always changing. If I could just have a ton of bands in the same spot, I'd do it)

-Tool
-The Beat Meters
-Otep
-Kamelot
-The Cruxshadows
-Maylene & The Sons Of Disaster
-Guns & Roses 
-Wolfmother
-Epica
-Otto's Daughter


----------



## RedVein (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I said this before but I cannot just choose 10 fav, so I will name the ten of the top of my head:
say anything
feist
Modest Mouse
the lost prophets
the last goodnight
Mad pudding
yellowcard
coheed and cambria
death cab for cutie
Architecture in Helsinki


----------



## Githgulcag (Apr 14, 2008)

These aren't in particular order

-Abigor
-Rotting Christ
-Carpathian forest
-Arcturus
-MetsatÃ¶ll
-Finntroll
-Moonsorrow
-Ajattara
-Enochian crescent
-Limbonic art


----------



## Fou-lu (Apr 14, 2008)

In no particular order. Not even sure if I'd call these my favorites, I'm probably forgetting about some bands.

Red Hot Chilli Peppers
Queen
Metallica
Oingo Boingo
The Police
Sum 41
The Beatles
The Rolling Stones
Deep Purple
Led Zeppelin


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 14, 2008)

36 Crazyfists
Intronaut
Mastodon
Brand New
Led Zeppelin
Lamb of God (not sacrament)
Gojira
Iron Maiden
Slipknot
Sonata Arctica
Dead Poetic

My list was so metal, I had to turn it up to 11!!!  THis is in no particular order, and I could definitely go on.


----------



## Takun (Apr 17, 2008)

RedVein said:
			
		

> I think I said this before but I cannot just choose 10 fav, so I will name the ten of the top of my head:
> say anything
> feist
> Modest Mouse
> ...




Phewww saw no Modest Mouse up until you and was getting scared:shock:

1.Modest Mouse
2.Pink Floyd
3.Led Zeppelin 
4.Guns n' Roses
5.Journey(sorry I'm a sucker for Journey)
6.Franz Ferdinand
7.Iron Maiden
8.Tenacious D
9.Black Sabbath 
10.I'm just going to give this spot to any Orchestral piece.  I like so many that I guess I'll just fit them here.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 17, 2008)

1. R.E.M.
2. Metallica (and this from a non-Metal fan!)
3. J. Giles Band
4. Tears For Fears
5. Foreigner
6. ABBA
7. B-52s
8. Police
9. Dexy's Midnight Runners
10. Eagles


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 17, 2008)

Can't touch this. 


Dropkick Murphys
Flogging Molly
The Pogues
Great Big Sea
The Hollow Points
Flatfoot 56
Street Dogs
Korpiklaani
Tempest
Dubliners


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 17, 2008)

Hmm, I really can't rank them, it's all music:

Radiohead
Gorillaz
Faithless
Coldplay 
ABBA
Lemon Demon
Linkin Park
Greenday
Electric Light Orchestra
Queen


----------



## RedVein (Apr 18, 2008)

Takumi_L said:
			
		

> RedVein said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Modest Mouse, their new c.d. aint as good as Good News but still... I like it. The video for Little Motel almost made me cry. 
(if you have not seen the video it's on my FA page. There is a link to it in my video section.)


----------



## Takun (Apr 18, 2008)

RedVein said:
			
		

> Takumi_L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw it and yeah I cried when he flatlined:cry:


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 18, 2008)

In no particulerr  order.

Megadeth
Metallica
Led Zeppelin
Judas Priest
Black Sabbath
Pantera
Dragonforce
Nazareth
Deep Purple

As you can tell I like Metal.


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 18, 2008)

Well if you say EVER. I'm going to as far back as the 1920s.

1. Beastie Boys
2. Slayer
3. White Zombie
4. The Chords
5. Ted Weems Orchestra
5. Paul Whiteman Orchestra
6. Tommy Dorsey Orchestra
7. Lipps Inc.
8. The Fugees
9. Blue Oyster Cult
10. Van Halen


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 18, 2008)

Too much metal to choose from

http://www.last.fm/user/argonianslave

Top40 is forbidden


----------



## oberstbart (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmm...
Metallica
Iron Maiden
AC/DC
MotÃ¶rhead
Deep Purple
Yngwie Malmsteen (and his band)
Pantera
Children of Bodom
Black Sabbath
Ozzy Osbourne

And loads more... 
This isn't even 1/3 of my list x)


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't think of ten right now, too tired.. but two of the best bands I've ever heard would have to be Queens of the Stone Age and Tub Ring. ;] And anything Mike Patton touches.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Apr 27, 2008)

1.  Black Sabbath
2.  Elton John
3.  The Mars Volta
4.  Gerry Rafferty
5.  Cannibal Corpse
6.  My Chemical Romance
7.  Immortal
8.  Ozzy Osbourne
9.  Strapping Young Lad
10. Static X


----------



## Hanzo (Apr 29, 2008)

1 - Marilyn Manson
2 - The Doors
3 - The Beatles
4 - Tool
5 - Smashing Pumpkins
6 - Gorillaz
7 - Static X
8 - Maddona
9 - Vast
10 - Duran Duran

 I like many more, but these are my top listened too bands


----------



## Entlassen (Apr 30, 2008)

In a vague order:

1. E Nomine (okay, technically not a band, but goddamnit, they are amazing)
2. Metallica (well, their old stuff, anyway)
3. Rammstein
4. Judas Priest
5. Slayer
6. Iron Maiden
7. Apocalyptica (c'mon, covers of metal songs with cellos. It's made of win)
8. Eisbrecher
9. Megadeth
10. Black Sabbath


----------



## Aden (May 1, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> 7. Apocalyptica (c'mon, covers of metal songs with cellos. It's made of win)



Covers? Ever since their third CD, they've written mostly original songs.

/And they kick ass.


----------



## TG. (May 1, 2008)

I am not a "top 10" sort of guy so I will just list what I have had in heavy rotation lately:

cLOUDDEAD
Ulver
Dead Can Dance
Electric Wizard
Boris
Pyramids (the shoegazey one)
Pretty much the entire Anticon. lineup.


----------



## Armaetus (May 1, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:


> 1- Cold
> 2- Psychopathic Record (XP)
> 3-Moonspell
> 4-KMFDM
> ...



1. Who?
2. What?
3. Ok I guess
4. Electronic/Industrial nonsense
5. Alternative rock
6. Don't know
7. Who?
8. Rock?
9. Alt rock/nu metal
10. Punk rock nonsense



lobosabio said:


> In no specific order:
> 
> -Super Furry Animals
> -Yoko Kanno
> ...



1. Weird stuff
2. Japanese/Korean/etc
3. European stuff?
4. Who?
5. Who?
6. Rammstein knockoff
7. Unknown
8. Who?
9. Who knows
10. ?



Shadow Wolf said:


> Wow, this is gonna be a hard one.
> 
> 1. Type O Negative
> 2. Flaw
> ...



1. Gothic metal
2. N/A
3. Gothic metal
4. "Industrial" metal...not really metal
5. Metalcore nonsense
6. Alt rock?
7. Who knows
8. Dance nonsense
9. Infamous for blowing his head off with a 12 gauge
10. Gothic metal I think



ShaneO))) said:


> Its changes quite frequently but.
> 
> ISIS
> Opeth
> ...



1. Gothic rock/metal
2. Prog death-doom
3. Who?
4. Viking/Folk metal-rock-whatever
5. Acceptable metalcore by Metal Archives standards
6. Rock?
7.  Prog Rock/metal?
8. Metal of some sort?
9. Uacceptable Metalcore nonsense
10. Rock



Rebel-lion said:


> In no real order
> 
> Kyuss
> Monster Magnet
> ...



1. Who? Metal of some sort?
2. Metal/rock
3. Prog rock/metal
4. Doom/stoner metal
5. Hardcore punk/crossover/stoner rock
6. Rock
7. Again Sabbath...hard rock
8. Groove metal nonsense...early material was glam rock crap
9. Death metal turned pseudo-death nonsense
10. The ultimate sellouts next to Cryptopsy



Vore Writer said:


> Meh, I guess I can make another list of bull shit:
> 
> Candlemass
> Confessor
> ...



1. Doom metal
2. Metal?
3. Glam rock
4. Stoner/doom metal
5. Blah
6. Grunge, Layne was also a fucking druggie...see his live performance in the 90s
7. 80s Metallica rules



OnyxVulpine said:


> 1. Mae
> 2. Blink 182 *Tear*
> 3. HIM
> 4. The All-American Rejects (These two sort of tie)
> ...



1. What?
2. Pop punk nonsense
3. "Love" metal? wtf
4. Alt Rock?
5. Don't know
6. A failure of nu metal
7. Who?
8. What?
9. Who?
10. Whiny metalcore nonsense. Check out The Red Chord instead



ChemicalWolf said:


> 1.  Black Sabbath
> 2.  Elton John
> 3.  The Mars Volta
> 4.  Gerry Rafferty
> ...



1. Good piece
2. Blah
3. Meh
4. Who?
5. Generic death metal
6. Wrist cutters
7. Good black metal from Norway
8. His solo stuff isn't as good as was with BS
9. Umm..
10. Nu metal



Entlassen said:


> In a vague order:
> 
> 1. E Nomine (okay, technically not a band, but goddamnit, they are amazing)
> 2. Metallica (well, their old stuff, anyway)
> ...



1. Who?
2. Modern rock nonsense. First four albums triumph all.
3. Dance "metal" nonsense
4. Hard rock/heavy metal
5. Just thrash metal...I listen to stuff above theirs despite used to listen to them prior.
6. Bleh! Don't like them at all even if I'm a hard hitting metalhead
7. Fine with me
8. German/Austrian band?
9. Bleck
10. See first response to BS

*This now concludes your metal elitist list scanning!* 

Followed by my own top 10..

1. Hypocrisy
2. Dismember
3. Impaled Nazarene
4. DestrÃ¶yer 666
5. Acheron
6. Panzerchrist
7. Finntroll
8. By Dawn Cursed
9. Mirrorthrone
10. Skyclad


----------



## TG. (May 1, 2008)

mrchris you really need to listen to some doom/sludge/stoner/drone metal because otherwise you are pigeon holing yourself in the "i only listen to death metal and black metal" crowd. :|


----------



## Armaetus (May 1, 2008)

I listen to Electric Wizard, Against Nature, Mul, Dis Pater and Pentagram.

look at www.last.fm/user/argonianslave

Yes it might be mostly black and death, but I get folk and doom on the playlist sometimes.

Electric Wizard FTW


----------



## TG. (May 1, 2008)

gotcha. You should look into older Ulver and most of Arcturus' stuff as well if you haven't all ready done so.


----------



## ShaneO))) (May 1, 2008)

mrchris said:


> 1. Who?
> 2. What?
> 3. Ok I guess
> 4. Electronic/Industrial nonsense
> ...



and what the fuck was the point of that? ISIS is NOT! i repeat NOT! Gothic rock/metal. Congrats you just made yourself look like a complete and utter moron. YAY!


----------



## TG. (May 1, 2008)

haha yeah mrchris I was about to call you out on that. Isis is not gothic in any way. They're more in the sludge area


----------



## Pandaf (May 1, 2008)

Oops I replied instead of editing agian...

Sorry about that


----------



## Pandaf (May 1, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I have quite a taste for progressive rock. In order:
> 
> Daft Punk (<3)
> Led Zeppelin
> ...



Spelt King Diamond wrong...


Also Heres a list (No order, Ecxept Iron maiden is my fave, Its my fave song by each band, I did it just as season 12 of south park was starting)

Its a bit over 10 

*Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers
Judas Priest - You've Got Another Thing Comin' 
Metallica - Am I Evil?
Megadeth - Trust
Ozzy Osbourne - Dreamer
Black Sabbath - Paranoid 
Led Zeppelin - Immigrant Song
King Diamond - Dressed in White 
(WOOT SOUTH PARK SEASON 12 IS STARTING!)
Dio - Push 
Tenacious D - Master Exploder 
Rob Sombie - Dragula 
AC/DC - Back in Black 
Dethklok - Bloodrocuted 
White Zombie - Thunder Kiss 
Rammstein - Feuer Frei  
Slayer - Seasons in the Abyss 
KISS - I Was Made For Lovin You 
Childen of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet? 
Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water (Funny Song) 
Nuclear Assault - Critical MAss 
Gorillaz - Clint Eastwood 
Draft Punk - Around the World 
Beasty Boys - Intergalactic 


*


----------



## Entlassen (May 1, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> 1. E Nomine





mrchris said:


> 1. Who?



Doubt you'd care, but they're essentially an odd combination of trance techno, orchestra, and Gregorian chanting/singing. And their main vocals are done by the German synchronis speakers, for some reason.

Some songs of theirs:


Schwarze Sonne
Wolfen (Das Tier In Mir
Carpe Noctem
Das Omen Im Kries Des Boesen
Die Schwarzen Reiter
Der Ring Der Nibelungen

As you might have observed from some of those videos, their official music videos suck.

Also, regarding your comment on Metallica...I said I only liked their old stuff.


----------



## Armaetus (May 1, 2008)

That's what I said in one of those posts...I like their first four only.

Now that I know Isis isn't what I thought it was, I will know in later threads.


----------



## ShaneO))) (May 2, 2008)

mrchris said:


> That's what I said in one of those posts...I like their first four only.
> 
> Now that I know Isis isn't what I thought it was, I will know in later threads.




Oh yeah and mastodon isn't metalcore in any stretch of the imagination. Sorry bub but elitists suck, are pompous and annoying. You'd do best to cease being one.


----------



## Dresden (May 20, 2008)

Wow, thats a tough one.

1- Slayer
2- Mischief Brew
3- Johnny Hobo and The Freight Trains
4- The Misfits
5- Rudimentary Peni
6- The Germs
7- Rage Against The Machine
8- Leftover Crack
9- World Inferno/Friendship Society
10- Ohh gawd... This is a tie between Gwar, KMFDM, The Doors, and INDK.


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2008)

Not so subtly reminding me that /mu/ is always worse than /b/. I'd let /b/'s syphilitic dick destroy my virgin hillbilly ass before letting /mu/ call me on the goddamn phone while I'm not even home.

LERN 2 LISTEN TO SONGS>

PS: I love that no one called mrchris out on Kraftwerk, Davis, or Eno.

PSS: King Diamond fucking sucks for getting in the way of my Crim fingers. On a side note - I couldn't even tell if that was a joke from spending like 15 minutes on /mu/ a year and a half ago. Seriously. I know it should be a blatantly obvious joke, but /mu/ is like the facehugger metaphor for oral rape. It tears you apart and destroys all that you know and love, creating a creepy Swedish nightmare out of you.

PSSS: The furry archetype knows only these forms of music: metal, metal, obscure Icelandic metal, metalcore, sludgemetal, sludgemetalcore, dronemetalbloodcorebloodsawcore metalcore, trance, house, I ONLY LIKE INTELLIGENT DANCE MUSIC *SNOB BOMB*, industrialcorewave, and Daft Punk.


----------



## Ibun (May 20, 2008)

And everyone's favorite genre "anything but rap and country".

Top 5:

1. Ayreon
2. The Pogues
3. Porcupine Tree
4. Madness
5. Die Toten Hosen


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 20, 2008)

Dresden said:


> Wow, thats a tough one.
> 
> 10- Ohh gawd... This is a tie between* Gwar*, KMFDM, The Doors, and INDK.



LOL! Gwar? Those guys who dress up like monsters and have fake-executions on-stage with fake blood and everything?


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 20, 2008)

Ibun said:


> And everyone's favorite genre "anything but rap and country"



You can kinda throw Metal in there, though there is some Metal songs that I like ("One" by Metallica and a few others)


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 20, 2008)

In no particular order

Symphony X
Cold
Nightwish
System of a Down (though it's an acquired taste)
Metallica (and by extension Apocalyptica)
Abingdon Boys School
The Alan Parsons Project
The Moody Blues
Supertramp
Pink Floyd


----------



## fao (May 20, 2008)

As a musician, it is very difficult for me to form a list like this.  However, I will list my top ten listened to bands. That should be close enough. 

1. Symphony X
2. Toto
3. Kansas
4. Kamelot
5. Primal Fear
6. Nevermore
7. Chicago
8. Huey Lewis and the News
9. Dark Tranquillity
10. The Wolfetones


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 20, 2008)

fao said:


> 2. Toto



*Starts playing "Africa"*


----------



## Azure (May 20, 2008)

In no particular order...

Metallica(Old stuff, as it's been said)
Pink Floyd
Bauhaus
Led Zepplin
David Bowie
Bob Marley(Praise Jah!)
The Fugees
Black Sabbath
Cream
The Eagles(so sue me)


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Metallica(Old stuff, as it's been said)
> The Eagles(so sue me)



*Cues up "One" and then "Hotel California" (live version of HC)*


----------



## Jelly (May 20, 2008)

Ugh. New Bauhaus was not a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## chamo (May 20, 2008)

I don't think i can get as many as 10 bands, but i'll try
1. In Flames
2. The Beatles
3. At The Gates

Hmm, can't really think of much else at the moment..


----------



## Ibun (May 20, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> The Alan Parsons Project


They'd probably be in my Top 10 as well, though I would have a hard time picking 5 more bands, as there are a lot that I like equally as much.


----------



## Tudd (May 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> *Cues up "One" and then "Hotel California" (live version of HC)*



Make sure its from "Hell Freezes Over"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 20, 2008)

Tudd said:


> Make sure its from "Hell Freezes Over"



Hotel California? Of course. I have that one on my iPod.


----------



## Vore Writer (May 20, 2008)

I'll go ahead make another list. I've gotten into some bands between now and last time I made a list.

High on Fire
Acid Bath
Novembers Doom
Goatsnake
Doomsword

It's short but fuck it. And Confessor is Doom Metal/Progressive rock. As for Metallica, I only really like the first three albums. Justice is all right but nothing grand. I feel Metallica died when Cliff did.


----------



## Tudd (May 20, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Hotel California? Of course. I have that one on my iPod.



Yup, can't say I'm a huge fan of The Eagles, however I do enjoy the entire Hotel California album. Not so much their latest album... Neil Young is about as close as I'll get to that.

... And Justice For All however is my favourite metal album. \m/ \m/ Long live metal! (Yes, I'm aware 80's metal isn't coming back.)

With that in mind... what qualifies for best band ever? Best music? (Metallica wins this IMO) Best live performances? (Only seen a handful of metal and hard rock bands, nothing to judge best band ever by) Best band interaction with the industry? (Metallica fails this one epicly IMO) I ask this because I could never imagine creating a list of only 10 bands.

Heres my top ten regardless  (in no specific order)
1. Metallica
2. Supertramp
3. Led Zeppelin
4. The Doors
5. The Offspring
6. Disturbed
7. Pantera
8. Pink Floyd
9. Rush
10. Daft Punk

There would be many many more like Linkin Park (old stuff), De La Soul, Dead Prez, The Fugees, CCR, Santana, King Crimson, Slayer, Slipknot, Stephenwolf, The Guess Who, The Who, Dire Straights, Carole King, Deep Purple... I could go on and on and on, but who cares? (see "Who Cares?" by Gnarls Barkely) I find I enjoy such a wide variety of music that I can't rate one genre relative to another. Within genres, I find rating bands and artists much easier.


----------



## Cmdr-A (May 25, 2008)

Shadow Wolf said:


> 4. Fear Factory



Haha Fuck yes Fear Factory is <3


My list is in order of my actual liking. 1 being the highest in favoritism and 10 being in lowest but still the 10 best obviously 

1. Fear Factory
2. Man or Astro-Man? (Prolly bet no one's really even listened to em :/ )
3. Stratovarius (And they still live on! )
4. The Misfits
5. Yngwie Malmsteen
6. Metallica
7. Blue Oyster Cult
8. Lynrd-Skynrd
9. Golden Earring
10. The Ramones


----------



## Raving_Dragon (May 28, 2008)

1. Nightwish
2. Dream Evil
3. Judas Priest
4. Stratovarius
5. AC/DC
6. Black Sabbath
7. Daft Punk
8. Trans Siberian Orchestra
9. Sonata Arctica
10. S.S.H (Saitama Saishuuheiki - Saitamaâ€™s Ultimate Weapon)


----------



## Ratte (Jun 3, 2008)

TehJinxedOne said:


> 1- Cold
> 2- Psychopathic Record (XP)
> 3-Moonspell
> 4-KMFDM
> ...



Who in Psychopathic Records?  There's a lot.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jun 4, 2008)

jellyhurwit said:


> Not so subtly reminding me that /mu/ is always worse than /b/. I'd let /b/'s syphilitic dick destroy my virgin hillbilly ass before letting /mu/ call me on the goddamn phone while I'm not even home.
> 
> LERN 2 LISTEN TO SONGS>
> 
> ...






Sludge metal and drone metal are popular genres for furries? Well i have'nt met alot of furs that are into the melvins, isis, neurosis, graves at sea or sunn O))) and earth. It would be cool if there were more. Most furs that like "metal" are into corny thrash fad bands and mall goth core music such as Dragonforce,nuclear assault(ugh), S.O.A.D, manson, Killswitch engage, number 12 looks like you(or whatever their terrible name is) and disturbed. Just my personal experience. Not trying to be an asshole either. Most of the other stereotypes are pretty close. I like the bit about intelligent dance music.


----------



## Foxie299 (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't have a list just yet, but I can't believe Free haven't been mentioned.  Not the best _music_ ever recorded, but one of the best _bands_, without a doubt.  Especially all you Zeppelin fans.  And no Ten Years After, either? For shame ...


----------



## Khizzy (Jun 4, 2008)

Any of you ever heard of The David Sinclairs? Seriously, it's an old fashioned sound, but absolutely brilliant.

Velvet Revolver gets a place way up with mine... I have an irrational love of Smash Mouth, Limp Bizkit and Serj Tankien... And Iron Maiden, of course. A couple of Muse songs get in there, but not many, they sound kinda samey to me.


----------

